# How no socialization of my GSD has affected me



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

So, my male GSD is now 18 months old. I got him at 4 months old and he had zero socialization and was quite wild. For the first 30 days I stayed inside with him and learned he was motivated by treats so I found high value treats and in exactly 60 days he would eat from my hand. (After 30 days I had built a backyard fence) He’s quite intelligent and was easily house trained (even after he was forced to potty inside before the fence)
But, I have a problem with him and I can’t understand it. See, he really likes women (especially) but even other men .... however, I think although he minds me, he really doesn’t like me. I might add that I have never done the first thing to him to cause him to fear me or not love me. 
I read where one trainer with a similar situation advised to just force your love on the dog and teach him what he didn’t learn as a pup. I tried that most recently and it has only caused him to avoid me more.
There are times a dog must wear a leash but this is our worst time. Just yesterday for the first time I heard a slight growl before he turned back but this direction gives me great concern.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds like he is feral. What does "forcing love" mean actually? How did you do that? My first thought was to leash him but ignore him so he learns to follow you. Do not give him any length or opportunity to avoid you. Do not put any social pressure on him like looking, talking or touching him until he seeks you for that. Skip the treats for that. He is probably scared, which could very well be the reason he growled at you. I would try this only at home for a few weeks and wait with dog training classes until he gets more confident, unless you can find a brilliant trainer. Please stick around and keep us posted. Oh, one more, I don't know if he is neutered or not. If not, please keep him intact at least for a while. He has enough to deal with already.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> Sounds like he is feral. What does "forcing love" mean actually? How did you do that? My first thought was to leash him but ignore him so he learns to follow you. Do not give him any length or opportunity to avoid you. Do not put any social pressure on him like looking, talking or touching him until he seeks you for that. Skip the treats for that. He is probably scared, which could very well be the reason he growled at you. I would try this only at home for a few weeks and wait with dog training classes until he gets more confident, unless you can find a brilliant trainer. Please stick around and keep us posted. Oh, one more, I don't know if he is neutered or not. If not, please keep him intact at least for a while. He has enough to deal with already.


I agree. He was or still is feral. By forcing love I just meant I would force him to let me love on him a little. Just for information he used to follow me but that’s turned to avoiding me. It’s most interesting that you recommend keeping him with me and giving him no chance to avoid me. Now with that little show of aggression in the growl I want to be very confident that doing the control thing is right or I’m afraid his next aggression could be worse. And of course this must be confusing to him. He’s a long hair and just had to be brushed which of course he hated. Could you elaborate just a little before I make this drastic change for him? If you would just explain a little.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What is he doing differently with other people vs what he does with you?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Forcing love as you described it, has not worked as you know. He needs to be tamed like they do with animals in the wild to get them used to human presence (for some crazy reason): constant presence without pressure. Tie the leash to you and take him along no matter where you go. Now, showering or bathroom visits can be challenging. I then would leave the leash on him (do not tie him to objects!) so you can casually pick it up. I am not sure what you meant by more information from me?
If you are worried about his (fear) aggression, use a length for the leash or line that keep you confident, at least 6 ft. Take him outside to a large field or so (where he can not get tangled) on a longer line like 30 ft and see what he does. Do not pay attention to him but keep walking in all kinds of directions and he might follow you at a distance, appealing to his social nature as he is a dog after all. If he keep the line slack, gradually shorten it. But you have to be very patient with this dog.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> What is he doing differently with other people vs what he does with you?


Especially with women he will be very affectionate and like them to love on him as he nuzzles them wanting this affection. With me he is avoiding me more than ever.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> Forcing love as you described it, has not worked as you know. He needs to be tamed like they do with animals in the wild to get them used to human presence (for some crazy reason): constant presence without pressure. Tie the leash to you and take him along no matter where you go. Now, showering or bathroom visits can be challenging. I then would leave the leash on him (do not tie him to objects!) so you can casually pick it up. I am not sure what you meant by more information from me?
> If you are worried about his (fear) aggression, use a length for the leash or line that keep you confident, at least 6 ft. Take him outside to a large field or so (where he can not get tangled) on a longer line like 30 ft and see what he does. Do not pay attention to him but keep walking in all kinds of directions and he might follow you at a distance, appealing to his social nature as he is a dog after all. If he keep the line slack, gradually shorten it. But you have to be very patient with this dog.


I want to be clear that this dog minds me, comes when called, loves to go anywhere with me ... but I’ve gone the wrong way by forcing him to let me love on him. Right now he’s most willing to eat what I offer from my hand but after he’s eaten he goes back to avoiding me. I have to tell you that after 18 months and periods where he was made to drag the leash, this thought of attaching him to me just doesn’t sound right. Do you have actual experience with a dog that acts like he’s acting?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Some dogs simply don't like attention and affection. It is quite common with German Shepherds. How are the women interacting with him vs you? Do they let the dog approach? Pet him softly on the side of his head? Let him go and come back for more? What about you? How does it differ? Do you tousle the hair on his head? Pat him rougher? Hold him to you? Do you hug him? Do you stare him in the eyes? Just what do you do?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Some dogs simply don't like attention and affection. It is quite common with German Shepherds. How are the women interacting with him vs you? Do they let the dog approach? Pet him softly on the side of his head? Let him go and come back for more? What about you? How does it differ? Do you tousle the hair on his head? Pat him rougher? Hold him to you? Do you hug him? Do you stare him in the eyes? Just what do you do?


I’ve noticed that he just likes women and now there have been at least 4 women that he seems to quickly want to show and receive affection. With me, I can not even touch him unless I force him to stand still and take it.... then he sulks. And yes, we frequently make eye contact. I will not be the one to break the stare down. I don’t think I’ve been told if this is good or not.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Step 1, stop forcing him to stand still for pets. Don't force him to do anything. 

Step 2, let him come to you and only then pet him. Do not force him to stay. Do not grab or hold him. Stroke him nicely on the side of his face or throat.

Step 3, stop staring him in the eyes. It is viewed as a challenge and he has no desire to dominate you. You are intimidating him.

Does he play with toys or like treats?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Avoid staring at him; it will be perceived as a threat by him (I think). Yes, I have taken in a foster dog like that but she came around like that. I think she had an ok life as a young pup at her breeder but that everything went downhill until I got her. The first day, she crouched in a corner, growling when she saw me but the leash thing helped a great deal. I felt that she was able to dig up her foundation. She was adopted to a great couple and lived until 15 years but only trusted a few adults, which was a great result.
Maybe this forum is not enough to help you. We can only suggest.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Step 1, stop forcing him to stand still for pets. Don't force him to do anything.
> 
> Step 2, let him come to you and only then pet him. Do not force him to stay. Do not grab or hold him. Stroke him nicely on the side of his face or throat.
> 
> ...


I’ll stop returning his stare if you suggest. And I can and do ignore him most of the time. But he is long hair and he must be on the leash and must allow me to brush him. Just doing that occasionally and he remembers it and doesn’t trust me because if that. I think the whole process of forcing him to wear a collar and occasionally be leashed has brought out this distrust of me but obviously some of that must happen ... vets and all


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What was his life like before you got him?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How are you engaging with him?
What are you doing to make him think that you are the best thing ever, and that all good things come from you?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I taught him to play fetch, he loves to go fishing with me, he loves the lake, he loves to go in the truck with me.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Gowacky said:


> I taught him to play fetch, he loves to go fishing with me, he loves the lake, he loves to go in the truck with me.


Not to mention hand feeding him raw


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> What was his life like before you got him?


He was with his mother and siblings only in a remote barn way out in the country. I have to guess when he was moved up to the house to be sold his treatment was not cruel but harsh.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's problematic but you already know that. I hope you can be committed to him for the rest of his life and not expect too much.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> That's problematic but you already know that. I hope you can be committed to him for the rest of his life and not expect too much.


Well, there’s more than one way to solve this issue. I already have a bitch that I’m waiting to go into heat. I hope to have a liter by Christmas


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You are breeding him to your female? How would that "solve his issue"?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> You are breeding him to your female? How would that "solve his issue"?


He loves women and he’s going to a wonderful home. I’ll keep mom and pick of the liter.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OK


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

@wolfy dog trying to understand why you think this dog is feral or showing feral behaviors? OP stated he got the dog as a *4 month old pup and is now 18 months*. I read this as a bonding issue with an owner that is expecting something the dog isn't and is forcing affection on his dog in a way the dog doesn't like. Thus the dog is now coming into his own and communicating that he doesn't like to be forced to be hugged and loved on in that manner. Happy to hear he is going to a good home. Sorry to hear he is being byb bred for what I perceive as an inexperienced owner that will likely have the same issue with the pup he keeps. 
OP please rethink breeding your dogs. Temperament is very much genetic. What makes you think a pup from your male isn't going to have the same temperament and not want to be loved on the way YOU think it should? That is an honest question.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

And an honest answer is that I think this dog has all the traits that I could ask for in a dog. He’s very low drive and has been content to stay inside most all of the day and has been this calm since I got him. And he’s very intelligent. I believe that if I had been able to get him at 6 weeks bs 16 weeks, I would have a different dog. For these reasons I want a son from him.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

It’s not his temperament, it’s ME.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m amused at how quick so many are to label someone as a BYB and think that’s automatically a bad liter being brought into this world. Like all these puppy mills do such a better job.HA!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

OK


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Springbrz said:


> @wolfy dog trying to understand why you think this dog is feral or showing feral behaviors? OP stated he got the dog as a *4 month old pup and is now 18 months*. I read this as a bonding issue with an owner that is expecting something the dog isn't and is forcing affection on his dog in a way the dog doesn't like. Thus the dog is now coming into his own and communicating that he doesn't like to be forced to be hugged and loved on in that manner. Happy to hear he is going to a good home. Sorry to hear he is being byb bred for what I perceive as an inexperienced owner that will likely have the same issue with the pup he keeps.
> OP please rethink breeding your dogs. Temperament is very much genetic. What makes you think a pup from your male isn't going to have the same temperament and not want to be loved on the way YOU think it should? That is an honest question.


This! The dog does not like attention and affection as offered by the owner and it is very possible that it is highly heritable.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Are you giving consideration to the way he was socialized or lack of?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

And how do you explain the difference in his personality with women?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Socialization is overrated and is best implemented to help balance out a dog who initially doesn't have a genetically balanced temperament. We really don't know how much socialization your dog got without talking to the breeder. Other puppy buyers, relatives, friends, workers, delivery people, etc., could have interacted with the litter. Socialization doesn't really take as much as some would have you believe. It is most likely that your dog, if anything, lacks exposure but it is doubtful that is the root of the problem. Also, the socialization period can last up to five months before closing. That in and of itself does not mean that a dog can't be socialized as an older pup. It merely means that socialization will be more difficult and not as productive beyond that point.

Your dog is clearly telling you something with his behavior but you don't want to listen to him, hence he prefers other people over you. As someone else said, he is getting mature enough to try other behaviors to communicate to you that he does not like certain behaviors from you directed to him. Keep doing what you are doing and you will both be unhappy.

I am glad that you found him a good home with someone whose temperament meshes with his. It would be even better for you to not breed a dog whose temperament does not mesh with yours in the hopes of keeping a puppy whose temperament might be a better fit despite the same genetics. 

If I were in your shoes, I would shop around, visit a pound, or even explore other breeds whose temperaments may be better suited with what you are looking for.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If a pup is isolated in a barn for the first four months of its life, this is the result you can expect, given that he must have had very limited contact with people besides maybe from a woman. Genes can play a role in behavior but this background would ruin any pup. To me this picture is clear and I don't think he will change much.
My question to you is why we had to invest all this time and energy when you rehomed him anyways? Better had this wonderful new owner contact us. Hope he makes it.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Please allow me to be more specific about how this pup spent his first four months of life. There was an accident that claimed the life of the primary breeder and left the other with a broken leg. The mother dogs during this -period were left in a remote barn where some pups were lost to mountain lions. There were absolutely no other human contact. This circumstance denied this dog any chance of socialization.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

And good sir, we invested all this time and energy because we love the breed and we like to discuss different dogs and situations. You know you preferred to philosophize over this dog than watch TV tonight. You enjoyed believing you could diagnose this dogs temperament from just a few lines I wrote. You’ve been the typical expert that spews their beliefs with the protection given by the internet.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Hmmmm....my one dog was raised off site in a pen with his siblings with only someone coming to feed them and clean a couple of times a day until he was 14 weeks old. I never met a bolder, more confident, totally fearless dog in my life with zero ill effects from a lack of socialization or exposure. It is not unknown, especially in Europe, for dogs to be raised on farms without socialization or exposure for a year or so and then to be sold to be successfully trained and utilized in real work venues.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

And I can believe that about European dogs. However, there were extenuating circumstances with my dog. This was in a very rural setting and when both caretakers were unable to take care of the dogs unusual problems developed. Can you imagine your sister being taken by a mountain lion?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

And there’s something about this dog and women that’s unusual. I assure you that I’ve only been kind to this dog and to the women he loves he is the perfect dog. He most definitely is a sexist.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am not accusing anyone of being neglectful or abusive. You are missing my point. Breed matters. The genetics of behavior is paramount. From the beginning your dog never struck me as undersocialized but a dog that is soft, sensitive and a bit timid. I think you are expecting all of your work with him to transform him into something that he is not. You can't get out what isn't there to begin with. I highly suspect a temperament like his will make a showing in any litter that he sires.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

You don’t explain his relationship with women


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gowacky said:


> You don’t explain his relationship with women


Lots of possibilities. You never answered my questions as to how they handle your dog and how they show affection to him vs how you do. You may be overbearing to him where they may not. You may speak firmly to him and they do not. You made be loud and bold where they are quiet and gentle. You tell me since you are withholding the information.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Being a man I’m probably all of those things you describe. I have no idea why he is like he is but he is close to the perfect dog. But he won’t be a fit for me.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

You see, I love everything about this dog and I would prefer to have his son at 6 weeks more than an unknown dog.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

What is your living situation like? It doesn’t make sense to me that you could fail to bond with a 4 month old puppy. A dog removed from his litter mates at a young age, and that is a young age, should be looking to form a bond with just about anyone. You being the person he interacts with the most should have been his first choice. The real question isn’t why he loves women, but why he doesn’t love you. What is his reaction when you come home after being gone for an extended period of time? I have my suspicions on what could lead to this, but I need more information.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

His early life through 4 months was terrible for him. Then after I had him for 2 weeks I had to put a collar and leash on him. Forcing him to accept the collar and leash caused him to not trust me and he won’t get over it.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I will also say you shouldn’t be breeding this dog. Even beyond all the German shepherd specific things.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I agree with you. I live alone (75 years old) and the dog was literally locked inside my house with only me those first 60 days. As I have mentioned I do a lot with him that he loves. He used to be more excited to see me than he is now. My forced love has pushed us back.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

What do you do with him? What did you do to “force love on him?” There is something missing here.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

That has been written about earlier in this thread. By ‘forcing love’ I just meant I would hug and love on him for a few seconds although he was not receptive to it. The other question has also been answered above!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugging is perceived as challenging in the dog world among dogs and the opposite of feeling love. So that probably hasn't helped. What is love anyways for a dog? Please study dog language so you won't get yourself in the same situation with the same type of dog (in case it is genetic).


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Gowacky said:


> That has been written about earlier in this thread. By ‘forcing love’ I just meant I would hug and love on him for a few seconds although he was not receptive to it. The other question has also been answered above!


The only thing I’ve seen you say you did with him is fetch. Nothing else you said is something the dog would enjoy. Whatever the issue, I don’t think we’re going to get the information we need for it from you here.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I don’t think you know what you’re talking about if you think many dogs don’t like to be hugged. I can hear many people laughing their butts off to read that.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

And you didn’t read the other things I do with him! Read first, then comment, okay?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We are thinking for you and with you and when it isn't what you want to hear, you start snarling. I am starting to understand your dog now. Try to have a more peaceful attitude. Good luck to you. Over and out.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you oh wise one


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

What a gift you have to be able to understand my dog from only a few lines


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Tomorrow’s argument will be feeding raw vs kibble. Perhaps your knowledge of canine language will equip you to educate those of us who are not as well educated.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gowacky said:


> I don’t think you know what you’re talking about if you think many dogs don’t like to be hugged. I can hear many people laughing their butts off to read that.


I would not be so dismissive. Wolfydog's post was spot on. It is normal for dogs to hate being hugged. Just because some dogs tolerate it doesn't mean that they like it.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Gowacky said:


> What a gift you have to be able to understand my dog from only a few lines


To be fair you sir came hear asking forum participants to understand your dogs behavior after only giving us "a few lines" as you put it and to tell you why we thought your dog was that way. 
Here's my gifted opinion. Your dog doesn't love you because he doesn't find you lovable. You're not his type. As you said yourself... it's you! 
I hope you have better luck with your next pup.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Agreed!


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I told you


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Those comments went on forever


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gowacky said:


> Well, there’s more than one way to solve this issue. I already have a bitch that I’m waiting to go into heat. I hope to have a liter by Christmas


How will this solve anything?


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

You aren’t keeping up! This gets me his bloodline and gets him into a more suitable home.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The experts agree that many dogs DO NOT like to be hugged. Apparently, your dog is one of them:









The Data Says "Don't Hug the Dog!"


New data shows that hugging your dog raises its stress and anxiety levels.




www.psychologytoday.com




.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you come to a forum of experienced dog owners posting about a problem, we assume you are also here to get advice. You have found support for your beliefs on Facebook. We are never going to recommend breeding a dog just to get a puppy. Good luck with your next dog.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I do believe it varies with the individual dog.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

just an observer here watching from the sidelines.....

Have you ever wondered or asked yourself WHY the dog LOVES WOMEN? there's your answer.

Your dog is saying he likes people who are gentler, more affectionate genuinely, not stubborn ,not hardheaded, giving to
others, generous and kind, and willing to do what a dog likes not just what the human likes, someone who considers others and their feelings not just their own. No wonder the dog hasn't bonded to you. and now you've already given the dog away.
I think you've done the best thing for this dog. But I think if you believe the next puppy won't turn on you at some point, you're fooling yourself.

dogs love people who love dogs. They know the difference. Your dog showed you this but you wouldn't listen.

Please re-think your own behavior and personality and get a stuffed toy dog instead.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Let's keep the disagreements POLITE folks


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Not at all, but I've had enough dogs in my lifetime to understand your problem. You didn't have a dog problem, you have
an owner(human) problem. You need to recognize this if you plan on having anymore dogs or the results will be the same.

German shepherds are very very smart and wise. They're thinking even when you don't know they're thinking.
But you need to be sensitive to their feelings and behaviors and thus act accordingly. But if you shut your mind to accepting help or suggestions or learning how to be a better owner, you will again face defeat.

Maybe GSDs are not the right dog for you. Maybe a dog with a more acquiescent, tolerant demeanor.
just some suggestions for you.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Or maybe it’s not smart to buy a 16 week old pup that had his early life.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

At least he is in a good place.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

But you said yourself, the dog loves women, so he's not anti-social to humans. He's just choosy on what type humans he responds to.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

What does that mean Wolfy Dog? That’s kind of threatening.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Orphan Heidi said:


> But you said yourself, the dog loves women, so he's not anti-social to humans. He's just choosy on what type humans he responds to.


Exactly the truth Heidi. The dog had to accept a collar and leash... period. But he never learned to like it and that came from me. Then he’s a long hair and just had to be brushed some to remove the undercoat. And again he hated being restrained and brushed. In only these areas did he really start avoiding me. He came to think unless I was sitting I just may be about to put a leash on him and he sure didn’t want it.
Beyond that you know he loves to go to the lake with me and loves to go anywhere really. He minds me well. He just does not want me to touch him.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Maybe he loves to go to the lake, fishing or anywhere...just tolerates you to chauffeur. Taxi! 🚕 😁


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes, he tolerates me providing an air conditioned home and fresh raw beef and chicken daily. In return he treats me like I have COVID. I need a little more in return!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Sometimes you have to backup before you can go forward.
Some GSDs, especially if from a questionable background, are ultra sensitive to doing new things too fast. You always
want baby steps with a fearful or sensitive type. Gentle strokes when brushing with a soft baby brush.
Time and patience and gentle baby steps usually overcome these type problems. That and gentle bonding exercises.
Talk to him, get down on the floor and sit with him. Give him things he likes- treats or toys or half your sandwich.
Talk gently and with a soft voice. that's what a woman would do.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Gowacky said:


> Yes, he tolerates me providing an air conditioned home and fresh raw beef and chicken daily. In return he treats me like I have COVID. I need a little more in return!


see I told you, he's smarter than you think. there's proof. You can get more from him with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gowacky said:


> Yes, he tolerates me providing an air conditioned home and fresh raw beef and chicken daily. In return he treats me like I have COVID. I need a little more in return!


Maybe you should move one of his lady friends in. 😬


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Wouldn't that be sorta like a golddigger- just wants air conditioning, fresh meats daily and rides to the lake? I've known a few like that.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Dogs are opportunists, sounds about right.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Wouldn't that be sorta like a golddigger- just wants air conditioning, fresh meats daily and rides to the lake? I've known a few like that.


LoL ... he is a Gold Digger!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm starting to think the whole thread is made up for reactions 
Remote barns, broken breeders, mountain lions, breeding


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

I assure you that every word has been true ... JERK


----------



## Hermitt (May 12, 2020)

Gowacky said:


> So, my male GSD is now 18 months old. I got him at 4 months old and he had zero socialization and was quite wild. For the first 30 days I stayed inside with him and learned he was motivated by treats so I found high value treats and in exactly 60 days he would eat from my hand. (After 30 days I had built a backyard fence) He’s quite intelligent and was easily house trained (even after he was forced to potty inside before the fence)
> But, I have a problem with him and I can’t understand it. See, he really likes women (especially) but even other men .... however, I think although he minds me, he really doesn’t like me. I might add that I have never done the first thing to him to cause him to fear me or not love me.
> I read where one trainer with a similar situation advised to just force your love on the dog and teach him what he didn’t learn as a pup. I tried that most recently and it has only caused him to avoid me more.
> There are times a dog must wear a leash but this is our worst time. Just yesterday for the first time I heard a slight growl before he turned back but this direction gives me great concern.


He’s afraid of the leash or he simply doesn’t like it. My GSD is a rescued dog and I experienced it first hand. For his case, it had something to do with trust so I had to gain it first. After gaining his trust, I showed him respect that I am waiting until such a time that he approves me of putting a leash on him. To date, he always sit in front of me whenever I hold a leash, showing me how he is willing to be leashed.

Regarding forcing your love - I do not believe the same thing. I don’t force my dog to love me no matter how stubborn and clever he is, I just make him love me . In the same way, I did not force him to love the leash. I simply used a positive approach to turn his disagreement about leashes by associating leashes with things he love like walking, playing ball or snacks. The many happy things he can do on leash has just simply overruled his dislike about them. Get to know your dog more. You would be surprised how capable they are in meeting you halfway.


----------



## Gowacky (Jun 12, 2019)

That dog had some strange hang ups. He was a long hair and had to be brushed but just hated it. But there must have been something in his early youth that he couldn’t get over. He was very affectionate to any woman but just didn’t like me. He was getting mature and he was less accepting of my demands ... like taking the leash when being brushed. He finally growled one day before retreating. That was the last straw. I did find him a good home and it was amazing how quickly he accepted this woman. I was never the least bit harsh or cruel to that dog. I’m glad he’s gone. But now I’m raising a pup again.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My dog doesn’t like his nails trimmed. I still do it and he loves me. My dog doesn’t like the vet. I still take him and he loves me. My dog doesn’t like baths. I still wash him and he loves me.

There is something about YOU that the dog doesn’t like. And it’s not just that you’re making him do what he doesn’t want to do. From reading this whole thread, I think I understand your dog.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I hope you are quite healthy at 75 to be getting a pup. I got mine at 44 and I'm pretty sure it took at least a year off my life. If someone wanted a dog that liked loving, I would say get a Golden, not a GSD, which is a type of dog that often doesn't like being touched too much.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Gowacky said:


> And an honest answer is that I think this dog has all the traits that I could ask for in a dog. He’s very low drive and has been content to stay inside most all of the day and has been this calm since I got him. And he’s very intelligent. I believe that if I had been able to get him at 6 weeks bs 16 weeks, I would have a different dog. For these reasons I want a son from him.





Gowacky said:


> Exactly the truth Heidi. The dog had to accept a collar and leash... period. But he never learned to like it and that came from me. Then he’s a long hair and just had to be brushed some to remove the undercoat. And again he hated being restrained and brushed. In only these areas did he really start avoiding me. He came to think unless I was sitting I just may be about to put a leash on him and he sure didn’t want it.
> Beyond that you know he loves to go to the lake with me and loves to go anywhere really. He minds me well. He just does not want me to touch him.


Quite frankly you have neither the compassion, patience, empathy , basic training skills such as positive reinforcement, nor even a fundamental understanding of the characteristics of what a GSD is.
So here is a dog who is getting no calm consistent positive training, no proper exercise and is having new things such as grooming and leash FORCED on him instead of done gradually in a fun and positive way.
It is no wonder he is either trying to escape you or snarling when he can't and feels trapped.
You are right that it is you, but not in the way you think. He did not just decide to be a jerk and not like only you.
Dogs don't do that.
He doesn't like you because you are not providing him with what he needs to thrive physically, and mentally. You have done nothing to build a trusting relationship with him and are making it even worse by "forcing" rather than teaching which you clearly do not want to learn how to do.
I feel very sorry for your pups sad future.
If you are determined to keep that pup, please please try and change your attitude to one of willingness to learn how to work with a GSD in a positive way.
Or perhaps get a shih tzu instead which is in essence what you described in the first paragraph I quoted.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

WNGD said:


> I'm starting to think the whole thread is made up for reactions
> Remote barns, broken breeders, mountain lions, breeding


Squeal like a pig...I think I hear banjos playing. lmao


----------

